# A Greyhawk Saga for the Ages......(check this link out)



## Cyronax (Jun 1, 2002)

Here's a link to the *Assassins*http://members.ozemail.com.au/~goran/Archive.htm. This site's been around for at least six years, and it was one of my early inspirations for my old time Greyhawk campaigns. 

I think this story rivals almost all of the campaign log style story hours in EN World along any standard of judgement. 

Anyway, I thought I'd share,
C.I.D.

PS, the reason I posted a link to the Assassins, was because I have not seen much recognition of it on any of the big GH sites (maybe I missed it....). Therefore I thought people ought to know about it.....nuff said.


----------



## grodog (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the pointer Cyronax.  

I've read pieces and parts of the Assassins' story before, on the Greytalk list, but haven't ever bothered to delve into the entire story since it's so large.  

I'll see what I can do to make myself more familiar with it, and will add a link to it on Canonfire! =)


----------



## Cyronax (Jun 2, 2002)

grodog said:
			
		

> * I'll see what I can do to make myself more familiar with it, and will add a link to it on Canonfire! =) *




It definetely a great story. Glad I could help. 

I also still haven't finished the last few episodes, but I thought I'd post the link nonetheless. This story was probably the first "story hour" I ever read. It probably started my addiction to the whole collective, uncetain effort that is a d20 story hour. Anyway.......

Keep it up Goran!
C.I.D.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

Geez..... I'm trying to catch up on my reading on THIS board... you just gave me a week's worth of material to add to my "backlog".  Looks like I'm in for a good read, though.  Maybe I'll add a link from my site once I get a feel for it ( http://home.cfl.rr.com/rtttoee )


----------



## bodahn (Sep 1, 2006)

Just a head's up guys, the URL for "The Assassins" has changed.

http://assassins.org.au/

I'm the DM and co-author of this campaign and we're back in the proverbial saddle again, adding bits of pieces and playing still.  The PC's in the real game are about 9th-11th level, converted from 2nd Edition to 3E to 3.5Ed.  Good fun.  Hope some of you still enjoy the stories.  

Tim


----------

